

Let's Crate. - sahillavingia
http://letscrate.com/

======
icey
When making these kinds of submissions, it's helpful to provide some context.

Like... what is this? The linked site doesn't make it clear.

~~~
slater
I think I can make out "ridiculously easy life-sharing"

~~~
sahillavingia
You got the letters right, try reordering them. :)

~~~
jtheory
Ah -- file-ashring it is, then. :)

Personally, I'm curious to know how many signups you'll get with such a _very_
tight-lipped teaser. I would not have been able to make out the blurred text
without the clue above.

Good luck!

------
zebseven
Looks sweet, albeit vague. Subscribed.

